# race sets



## sumu_41 (Jan 8, 2005)

does anyone know who makes the 4 lane race set for kaufmanns department store.Thank You And what scale is it


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Sorry we don't have Kauffman stores in my area of NJ


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Non in mpls st paul MN. sorry.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*chilford maybe?*

http://www.kaufmanns.com/gifts/OnlineShopping/KF?DSP=4&PCR=19:10018&IID=110120&c=1

the controllers do not look like artin controllers. i think these are 1/43 scale. there is a brand from china called chilford, you dont see them much and ive heard you have to order them by the container from hong kong, so usually only large chains will carry them


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I was shopping with the wife and kid this evening and I saw the same set on clearance from $139 down to $99.The store it was in is a department store here in SE NY called Fillenes.

Mike


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That looks like an Artin set...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Chilford? You mean Childford? Isn't that the company that someone here posted about a couple weeks ago, said that they make the slot car chassis for JL/RC2?

--rick


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Childford for sure*

Hey your right i got the name wrong.

If you look at their web site they have a four-lane set without loops that is very similar to the one offered by Kaufman's. The controllers are very distinctive, and Kaufman set controllers look identical to the controllers on the Childford web site.

I've seen the sets on eBay occasionally and on the Web once a while, but I've never seen one in person. Has anyone actually ever used (okay played with) a Childford set?

http://www.childford.com/home.htm


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Not yet but I have one on the way so I'll let everyone know in a week or two.

Roger Corrie


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Check out the kits they sell for kids to customize and build an F1 1/43 race car to use in their/any sets! It's the "Inventive Child" option in their products on the Childwood site.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so has anyone else heard where u can get childford raceing sets in the usa


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> Chilford? You mean Childford? Isn't that the company that someone here posted about a couple weeks ago, said that they make the slot car chassis for JL/RC2?
> 
> --rick


 I've posted that information from time to time in the past few years. Childford also makes low end Carrera cars and sets...


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

has anyone ever found out if you can order the childford slot car sets in the usa


----------

